# VP Position in IB Banking - Expat package?



## jimhawkins

Hi all,

I'll soon be receiving an offer for a VP position (6 year experience) in Investment Banking in Hong Kong. I'd like to hear from people in the industry who can give me some tips on what to expect from my employer in terms of:

- Average salary ranges.
- Housing and relocation allowance.
- Number of flights back home.

I'd be moving alone (no wife, no children).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JWilliamson

Big Bucks! Enjoy it. JW


----------



## jablue

salary : 100-150k HKD/monthly
housing allowance: 40k HKD/monhtly
minimum two return flights to home country.


----------

